# LGB 70685 with MTS Decoders ???



## melkatz (Mar 4, 2009)

There is a LGB 70685 for sale. Does anyone know if this loco has MTS decoders. The owner says it has sounds but not how the sounds are executed. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I do not think so .... if you can you can always ask about the sticker on the bottom of the loco 




but the box does not show it


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

You can always check the Gartenbahn database. 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=1332&mode=search&l=english

But no, no decoder.


----------



## melkatz (Mar 4, 2009)

The loco DOES NOT have a decoder. The sticker on the bottom incicates that there is a decoder INTERFACE but a decoder is not installed. I guess the sounds are analog and pre-programmed. Hope this helps. mel


----------

